# The Biggest Phrag Don Wimber Ever!!!



## Drorchid (May 27, 2008)

This Phrag. Don Wimber opened up Last week. It is the largest one I have ever seen I think it is almost as big as a kovachii hybrid. It is a cross of Phrag. Eric Young 'Mount Millais' AM/RHS 4N x Phrag. besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS 4N . It has the clonal name 'Donny'.







I measured the flower. The Natural spread is 11.7 cm, but what sets this Don Wimber apart from any other (including all awarded ones) is the width of the petals: They are 3.6 cm wide! Most awarded Phrag. Don Wimbers had a petal width of under 3 cm's. The widest awarded one had a width of 3.3 cm's.











Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

Nice. It's a fatty allright! Yay besseae hybrids! When can I order mine?


----------



## Elena (May 27, 2008)

Big and beautiful


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2008)

Let me take a guess that you'll be bringing it in for judging? ;>


----------



## Corbin (May 27, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## Paul (May 27, 2008)

That's a huge one!! great!


----------



## Brabantia (May 27, 2008)

Very nice big Don Wimber!


----------



## Brabantia (May 27, 2008)

Very nice big Don Wimber! I agree not usual at this size . Congrats.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 27, 2008)

Very impressive!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2008)

Not only big, but the brightest red I've seen.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 27, 2008)

A favorite I don’t have—maybe I was waiting for this one?!


----------



## tan (May 29, 2008)

big and nice color....
where to buy this clone ? anyone _please tell me_...


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 29, 2008)

This clone.....hmmm. www.orchidweb.com

There's a chance they'll sell it to you. Fair warning, a division of the besseae parent is listed for $30,000. (yes the zeros are correct) oke:


----------

